# LR CC 2015.5.1 on OSX 10.11.3 keeps crashing



## Selwin (May 17, 2016)

i upgraded to LR CC from LR5. I have not been able to work for more than three or five minutes. Had to revert to LR5.

The problem is the coloured beach ball that comes up inevitably at a certain point and then never goes away. Always need to force quit. I am wondering if this is a common problem or if I am running the latest version that most don't use yet. It's 2015.5.1. 

Appreciate any clues.


----------



## tspear (May 18, 2016)

I run the latest. No issues. No beach balls.

Tim


----------



## Selwin (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Tim. Are you still on Yosemite as your profile says or have you upgraded to El Capitan? 
I reinstalled LR5 and it works 100% error free. I am looking to install LR6 to see if that would work error free. Could I simply install it alongside CC and 5?


----------



## tspear (May 18, 2016)

Selwin said:


> Thanks Tim. Are you still on Yosemite as your profile says or have you upgraded to El Capitan?
> I reinstalled LR5 and it works 100% error free. I am looking to install LR6 to see if that would work error free. Could I simply install it alongside CC and 5?



Yosemite still. I do not like the direction Apple is going with the OS so I will not upgrade until I have no choice.


----------



## clee01l (May 18, 2016)

I am running OS X 10.11.4  which is the latest release from Apple.  I also run LRCC2015.5.1 I've not had any problem with this combination.

LR6.5.1 is the same code as LRCC2015.5.1  The only difference is how the app is licensed.


----------



## Selwin (May 18, 2016)

Hmmm thanks guys. I'm unsure where to start. I already reinstalled the whole thing. Maybe there is some other app bugging it. Before calling Adobe and ask for a refund I may try to upgrade to 10.11.4 and if that doesn't work try to do a clean El Capitan install. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 18, 2016)

This problem is usually caused by wrong permissions: Solutions to the error Lightroom encountered user permission issues. The link talks about an error message, but crashing or stalling also occurs.


----------



## tspear (May 18, 2016)

Selwin said:


> Hmmm thanks guys. I'm unsure where to start. I already reinstalled the whole thing. Maybe there is some other app bugging it. Before calling Adobe and ask for a refund I may try to upgrade to 10.11.4 and if that doesn't work try to do a clean El Capitan install. Will keep you posted.



Start with deleting preferences and previews. Then go onto other items before you re-install the OS.


----------



## Selwin (May 19, 2016)

The catalog resides on a separate internal drive. But the particular folders do have R&W privileges for my account user name.
What is very strange: When I move the catalog to my boot drive there are no crashes at all. So it smells like a permission issue (thanks Johan) but I can't seem to find out where to look. My Boot drive is way to small to store all the previews. If all else should fail I could move the previews to the other drive and reference by symbolic links...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 19, 2016)

Selwin said:


> The catalog resides on a separate internal drive. But the particular folders do have R&W privileges for my account user name.
> What is very strange: When I move the catalog to my boot drive there are no crashes at all. So it smells like a permission issue (thanks Johan) but I can't seem to find out where to look. My Boot drive is way to small to store all the previews. If all else should fail I could move the previews to the other drive and reference by symbolic links...



Lightroom creates lots of folders inside the previews.lrdata package, so that is where you may have permission problems. Two things come to mind: if you checked that the permissions of the folder are R&R, make sure these settings are also applied to any subfolder. Use the wheel icon and choose 'Apply to enclosing items' (or something in these words, I'm typing this on my iPad). If you use an external disk, select the disk icon and choose 'Get info' in the Finder. All the way to the bottom, check that you have set 'Ignore ownership of this volume'.


----------



## Selwin (May 19, 2016)

I have to take that back. As soon as I arrived home, I noticed that the app crashed again. Could it be the Internet connection? Some web sources that it needs? I have a DNS based add blocker running on my synology NAS, which basically blocks all IPs from someonewhocares.com. I will try to run LR with WiFi off or on the ISP DNS and we what I get.

PS Johan thanks for the privileges explanation, I do in fact know exactly what you mean, I use those commands regularly myself. And My guess is that isn't the problem.


----------



## Selwin (May 20, 2016)

Moving the catalog to the OSX partition improved a lot. This is a very strange observation because it had all the right permissions while it was still on the Data partition.

Still get incidental crashes. It seems like the app is waiting for something to happen (coloured beach ball) but it never happens.

it's quite strange because LR5 uses the same source files for the same catalog and the catalog resides on my Data partition. No problems whatsoever. Therefore I don't believe that the permissions is the culprit.

To be absolutely sure I followed the method explained by Johan to set the appropriate permissions to the source images. I still get crashes now and then, but not more or less than before. Moving the catalog to the OSX partition solved the most.

Today I could not connect to my WiFi router. I reset the router and havent had crashes since. I also didn't have any crashes at my office where I worked using a mobile WiFi connection. Could it be that the app calls back to the Adobe servers all the time? And that it crashes when there is something wrong with the connection?


----------



## tspear (May 20, 2016)

Lr does phone home to Adobe. But I never have had it crash while doing so. I have started Lr before I lost connection, after I lost connection, with WiFi on and off... basically every variation.


----------



## Selwin (May 20, 2016)

Well it's typical that my Apple TV had problems last night, going on and off while the connection seemed to be there. My Macbook Pro refused to connect this morning (the WiFi symbol in the menu bar was "searching" but some of the network shares had already come up and I could browse through some of them. Dropbox was still out but Adobe CC Manager was on. Still the connection was not there. Maybe if the app sees there is no WiFi, it doesn't try to connect and all is well. But if it sees a connection and tries to connect but fails, maybe that's another story.

I hope resetting the router has solved the crashes issue permanently. So far I have had LR running for hours where initially it was no more than 10 minutes before each crash.


----------



## Selwin (May 23, 2016)

I still kept having crashes. So as a last straw I contacted Adobe through chat. They started a help session and took control of my computer. Spooky.

They renamed my ~/<Account>/Library/Preferences/com.adobe.Lightroom6.plist to ..._old so it got recreated. He thinks the preferences file was corrupt. Then he also cleared the GPU in the Lightroom preferences -> Performance tab. 

He assured me there won't be any more crashes. I will give LR CC another try.


----------



## Selwin (Jun 17, 2016)

Still no crashes with LR CC after the fix by Adobe. That is more than three weeks now


----------



## Dave Miller (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice to have a "good news" post, thanks for the update.


----------

